# خمس دعوات مجانية لـgmail



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

كعاداتى انا قولت انى هفكر فى موضوع جديد من نوعة

والموضوع كالتالى

انا هرسل خمس دعوات لخمس اعضاء

وبشرط ان العضو الذى سارسل لة الدعوة 
يقوم بوضع 4 مواضيع فى منتدى الكمبيوتر و الانترنت 

منتدى الكمبيوتر و الانترنت العام 

انظمة التشغيل 

البرامج

منتدى التصميم 

والفترة راح تكون من يوم 23/03/2006 الى يوم 01/04/2006

تبعا بالاولوية.

بمعنى من يقوم بوضع الاربع مواضيع هو الذى سترسل لة الدعوة اولا

يالاة

الحق نفسك

وخد مساحة تزيد يوميا والكثير من الميزات الاخرى

وهى الان 2076 ميجا بايت

صلولى كثير 

وسلام ونعمة​


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2006)

*لو خلصت الخمس دعوات بتاعك, ابقى اعطيني علم حتى نزود البقية الي حابين يحصلون على Gmail*

*فكرة حلوة يا مايكل*


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

انا والله كنت متاكد انك راح تكون اول واحد كعادتك تسندى فى المواضيع

واوك بس دعواتى يخلصوا راح اعطيك خبر



> فكرة حلوة يا مايكل



انت الاحلى


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 مارس 2006)

ايه يعنى Gmail يا مايكل


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

> وخد مساحة تزيد يوميا والكثير من الميزات الاخرى
> 
> وهى الان 2076 ميجا بايت



زى ما قولت انا فى اول الموضوع

هو بريد الكترونى زو مساحة كبيرة جداجدا تزداد يوميا

ولا احد يستطيع الحصول على هذا البريد الالكترونى الا بدعوة

ومميزات كثيرة جدا اخرى اذكرها لاحقا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 مارس 2006)

شكرا على توضيحك
و حتبعت 5 دعوات لمين يا ترى


----------



## +Dream+ (23 مارس 2006)

*طب و الى عايز *
*و خيبه فى الكمبيوتر و مواضيعه *
*يعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

> شكرا على توضيحك
> و حتبعت 5 دعوات لمين يا ترى



ما انا قولت 



> من يقوم بوضع الاربع مواضيع هو الذى سترسل لة الدعوة اولا


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

> شكرا على توضيحك
> و حتبعت 5 دعوات لمين يا ترى



ما انا قولت 



> من يقوم بوضع الاربع مواضيع هو الذى سترسل لة الدعوة اولا


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

> طب و الى عايز
> و خيبه فى الكمبيوتر و مواضيعه
> يعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يحاول ويتعلم


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

اية يبا خوانا انا مش شايف اى حد الا 

Yes or No

جورج جريستو

بولا

ومعدش باقى الا ستة ايام


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 مارس 2006)

مايكل انا كده حاخد الايميل بس انا مش عارف ازاى ارفع البرامج على النت و كده ممكن تعرفنى ازاى من فضلك


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

> مايكل انا كده حاخد الايميل بس انا مش عارف ازاى ارفع البرامج على النت و كده ممكن تعرفنى ازاى من فضلك



احب الحماس

اتمنى بقية الاعضاء يكونوا زيك كدة

وشوف البرنامج الى انت عاوز ترفعة قولى علية وانا ارفعهولك وانت كدة كدة لما تلاقى برنامج تاخد وصلتة وهى لازم تبتدى بــwww.xxx.com او http://xxx.com وتنزلهم وخلاص

بس الاول انت اعمل الموضوع وحكاية البرامج الى انت عاوز ترفعها دى سيبهالى انا وانت واحدة واحدة هتتعلم لوحدك

ويالاة بقى شد حيلك كدة .

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (27 مارس 2006)

*اخيرا وبعد طول انتظار 

اول عضو ياخد الدعوة بجدارة 

وهو العضو المبارك


menooo 

الف الف مبروك مينو حبيبى

ربنا يباركك بجد فعلا نشاطك كان ملحوظ ومازال ملحوظ فى قسم منتدى التكنولوجيا


رجاء ارسال الايميل الخاص بك

كى ارسل لك الدعوة

وسلام ونعمة*


----------



## Michael (27 مارس 2006)

تم ارسال اول دعوة الى الاخ الحبيب 


menooo 

عقبال الباقيين

باقى 4 دعوات

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 مارس 2006)

الف شكر يا مايكل انا بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه عقبال الباقى


----------



## Michael (27 مارس 2006)

العفو يا عم انا معملتش اى حاجة خالص

وعقبال الباقيين يارب بس هم يشتغلوا

وياريت تقول لصحابك على الموضوع دة وتتدعوهم لينا ويشاركوا وياخدوا بقية الدعوات بدل ما انت تبعتلهم

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

للاسف الشديد وحزنى الاشد

لم يهتم العديم بهذا الموضوع باكثر من اهتمامهم بالحصول على الدعوة دون اى محاولة منهم لطرح اى موضوع وان كان غير مهم.

وقد انتهت المهلة المحددة للموضوع.

ومع ذلك ...

رجاء محبة لكل من سيورد اسمائهم ارسال الايميل الخاص بهم على الرسائل الخاصة بى كى ارسل لهم دعوة  على ان لا يكون من ورد اسمائهم لديهم دعوة مسبقة او حساب على الجى ميل كى يستفيد من  هذة الدعوة اخرون

1- Sameh
2- Dream
3- بولا
4- جورج كريستوا


سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (2 أبريل 2006)

اين الاعضاء المذكور اسمائهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mr.hima (29 أكتوبر 2006)

حد هنا عايز دعوات لاميل الجوجل


----------



## ماجنيتو (29 أكتوبر 2006)

لو سمحتوا يجماعة انا عاوز اكون معاكم ممكن             ماجنيتو


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعه اى حد يشوفلى دعوة كدة ولاكدة احسن انا دوخت عليها 
وياريت يبعتلى على الخاص انا دايما موجود بأذن المسيح


----------



## Michael (6 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=114006&postcount=1


----------



## mr.hima (7 نوفمبر 2006)

طب انا عندى استعداد انى ابعت دعوات للجوجل ميل للعايز واللى عايز دعوتين بردة يقولى من غير اى شروط


----------

